# .22 Ammo



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

What is the availability and how much are you guys paying for run of the mill plinking, hunting rounds?

The good gold or brass colored coated bullets CCI, Remington, Winchester, etc. are pretty scare, but some stores have a few boxes of the expensive target rounds or the real cheap un-coated lead stuff, usually in (50) quantities.

I did manage to pick up a box of 525 Remington "Golden bullets" hollow points the other day, but got scalped for $39. My guns shoot them well. I don't like the bare lead stuff for anything except revolvers and bolt actions, they tend to jam semi autos.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you didn't really get scalped , I mean I am no fan of golden bullets , swore I would never buy them again many years ago , then when they were the only thing I bought them they run fine in my bolt and revolver and I honestly never shoot them all that far so consistency isn't a big concern got them primarlu for trap dispatch 

7 cents a round is actually good / better than new normal , for my preferred CCI I must pay 45 to 50 dollars a brick 9-10 cents a round 

every once in a while maybe once a year I get lucky and score a few hundred rounds at wally world it has been well over a year since I scored the golden bullets at wally they were in 225 packs then max 3 boxes so 675 I sold one box at cost to one of my land owners who was down to 9 rounds , let the kids shoot one and am holding on to one for dispatch


I have no problem shooting the CCI blazer or federal auto match 40gr round nose lead in the semi autos they run through more than a dozen Ruger MKII MKIII, also run in Beretta Neos and S&W 22a with out issue 

I pull a bore snake thought them 2x at the end of the day of shooting that is the only needed maintenance each gun gets 250-500 rounds a day out


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> ....I did manage to pick up a box of 525 Remington "Golden bullets" hollow points the other day, but got scalped for $39.....


From what I've seen, you should have bought every box they had at that price.

Several years ago, I bought two cases (10 bricks/case) of American Eagle copper-coated .22s at an auction for $150 a case (or $15/brick). There were 10 cases available. Since I was the high bidder, I could have bought all of the 10 cases if I had wanted to. I should have! At any rate, I am set for life but I still keep an eye on ammo prices.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yea, I probably should have bought a couple boxes.
Stuff I bought previous to that was $55 for Armscor brand stuff, gold bullets.

I'm probably set for life on ammo too, but I like to keep a pretty good stash and you can burn through a couple hundred rounds of .22 in short order.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

100 rounds of CCI Mini Mag is 8.99 at Cabelas, about a buck over what it used to be at Walmart, back in the days when they stocked it.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Funny I try to buy them at one place can't get any, go across the road get all I want.

rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Picked up Winchester 36 gr hollow points at dicks. Box of 333 rounds for 21.99. Got four boxes. My Savage MKII loves them.
After the scarcity a couple of years agoI grab 1000+ rounds every few weeks.

The Remington golden bullet is Ok in my rifles but not my favorite. The Remington Thunderbolts are the filthiest piece of crap ammo ever made. I would not take them if they were free.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I prefer CCI's when I can find them, but they have been near impossible to find around here.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My .22 mag. loves CCI, but not the savage. I ran over a dozen different brands of ammo through it to see what it likes and the Winchester 36 gr. hollowpoints topped them all. And the best part is, they're cheap. I actually get decent groups at 100 yds. with them.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We got oodles of cci and Remington bricks at our country store. Cci runs about 21 the Remington about 20. The winchester match stuff 325 for 15. Thankful the ballistic tip 22 mag Remington and Hornady ammo is back in stock. 16 per 50 though.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> My .22 mag. loves CCI, but not the savage. I ran over a dozen different brands of ammo through it to see what it likes and the Winchester 36 gr. hollowpoints topped them all. And the best part is, they're cheap. I actually get decent groups at 100 yds. with them.


The winchester 22mag soft points are my favorite and the performance on game is superb I shot a steer with one it came out the back of his neck.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Academy, dicks, gander, bass pro and cabelas all have stacks and stacks of 22lr and 17 hmr. No dice on 22 mag. 3 bucks gets you 50 22-40 bucks gets the bigger boxes.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The Cabela's in my area had bricks of Anguilla 40 gr. .22 LR for $87 a brick. a local gun store nearby had them for $39. cabela's is disgustingly expensive around this area. Their used guns sell more than those NIB. They have a great selection of stuff, but I keep my hand on my wallet when I go in there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my LGS had 22 ammo yesterday the Rem golden bullets and the win M-22 

both 39.95 

I bought a brick not sure if he is limiting you to one right now or not , all I could afford was 1 at the moment 

he had a few others at a higher price also


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

22 ammo is everywhere around here.
The trick is finding a decent price.
I've got around 15,000 rounds of .22 laying around, so I can wait until I find a good deal


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"3 bucks gets you 50" *
Did I read this right?
Is my math correct at 16 cents a piece?

I can red load 22 center for for half that per bullet.

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm loading 52 grain amax into a 22-250 and it is .04 for a primer, .12 in powder, and .18 in the bullet. 34 cents a pop. That's with 23 dollar per pound powder with 37 grains per load and 18 bucks for a box of bullets. Either you got your stuff for pennies on the dollar or it was given to you. Not saying your a liar just asking how.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought primers 10 years ago less than 4 cents apiece. 50gr bullets today are 12.39 per 100, Only use 12.5 gr of powder (sr4759) not 37 grs. @23.00 a pound.

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

So without primer 16 cents each plus your time. Same price as rimfire plus your time. Mind you I think you said it was nearly impossible to find it up there so count your time as gas money towards rimfire.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> *"3 bucks gets you 50" *
> Did I read this right?
> Is my math correct at 16 cents a piece?
> 
> ...


More like 6 cents a piece

Not counting my time, I can load .38s for around 4 cents each. (Wolf primer, Promo powder, home cast bullet)

Haven't seen a .22 in Wally World for several years now. LGSs have plenty at 10 cents a round for plinking ammo. I should have sold a few a while back when they were impossible to find. A few months ago, I actually had a WM employee try to sell me some out of his truck...


----------

